# £18 Karcher Chassis Cleaner



## InfinityLoop

Why not for £18 check your local B&Q and possibly pick up a bargain?

On the shelf at full price in my local but there are reports from others saying that clearance signs showing £18 are visible!

Can't locate it on their website so you'll need to make a trip :car:


































Boring description


Code:


Kärcher – the world’s number one pressure washer manufacturer – are pleased to launch their latest innovation the Chassis Cleaner. This new product is the perfect solution to removing road salt from the hard to reach underside of vehicles. 

Many drivers aren’t aware of the damage road salt can do to the underside of cars which can spread to all areas including metal brake pipes, tyres and even air bags. According to the AA, mud stuck to the underside of a car soaks up salt-laden spray and speeds up corrosion, and with car damage caused by salt corrosion costing the nation £500 million per winter, Kärcher has come to the rescue of UK motorists with their Chassis Cleaner.

The Chassis Cleaner is designed to clean and protect the underside of your vehicle from the highly corrosive combination of salt and water. To clean and protect your vehicle in three easy steps; first apply the shampoo with the applicator, then second clean with the rotating high pressure head and finally, third, apply the protection treatment with the applicator. This treatment will protect the underside of your vehicle for up to 6 weeks from the further threat of corrosion.

What’s more, it is suitable for use on a variety of vehicles and is perfect for cleaning your car, 4x4, van, trailer and even caravans and motor homes. Thanks to its height adjustable rotating high pressure head (11cm to 38cm). The AA refer to this product as "the perfect solution to clean and protect the underside of your vehicle".

Research, from Professor Tony Hindle of HCS Limited, an expert in salt corrosion, found the average family car can lose 16 % of its value over five years, amounting to thousands of pounds, purely because of salt corrosion. .

Professor Hindle comments: “Damage to vehicles occurs when coatings of salt are left on the surfaces causing chemical reactions to re-start whenever these come into contact with moisture. This leads to car depreciation, increased vehicle maintenance and part replacement costs. However, it’s important to plan ahead and there are useful preventative actions that can be taken by car owners such as high pressure cleaning your vehicle, particularly the underside, at the earliest opportunity and applying a protection treatment – essential in avoiding corrosion.”
  
The package comes with free shampoo and protection treatment samples for your first chassis service and has a two year guarantee. The product is compatible with every Kärcher high pressure washer.
Box Contains
1 x Chassis Cleaner
2 x extension lances
1 x foam nozzle
2 x detergent samples


----------



## suds

Checkout staff couldn't believe it. Just bought last two on shelf- should have no problems sharing my good fortune THANKS! :argie:


----------



## clark_rally

Tried both B&Q stores in Aberdeen tonight and neither had any in stock. :-(


----------



## cheekymonkey

got mine yesterday, thanks for sharing mate


----------



## footfistart

Holy Jesus I'll be getting to my local ones in the morning


----------



## Ajd1

Many thanks for letting us know, was able to get one this morning.
There was one left on the shelf at the S****horpe branch.


----------



## Bartl

Sold out at my local B&Q. Was hoping to pick one up.


----------



## footfistart

I brought not one, not two, or three but four! For the price of one I bought four. Time to get selling


----------



## footfistart

There are loads in the Farnborough and Guildford branches.


----------



## Alfieharley1

My store don't have any so trying another and going to give me a call as showing stock but not in location.


----------



## InfinityLoop

clark_rally said:


> Tried both B&Q stores in Aberdeen tonight and neither had any in stock. :-(


I asked today when I was in for lighting and they said they've got stock showing @ Elgin Supercentre and Peterhead Mini-warehouse if that is any use to you.


----------



## o0damo0o

2 left in Bolton , they have no location so they have to send the chap round to grab it for you


----------



## Duggy72

No longer on their website


----------



## o0damo0o

You need to visit the store


----------



## o0damo0o

Or call
They just need the barcode number in the image to check stock


----------



## Duggy72

Thanks mate. Didn't see that bit. Many thanks.


----------



## clark_rally

InfinityLoop said:


> I asked today when I was in for lighting and they said they've got stock showing @ Elgin Supercentre and Peterhead Mini-warehouse if that is any use to you.


Called Elgin today and they said no stock, so tried Peterhead and the lass on phone went to check shelf, found it and laid it aside for me. She couldn't believe it was £18! Lol. Just back from picking it up now. :thumb:


----------



## Hoody1

Big thanks to the OP on this head's up. 

Went to my local store of Norwich and there it was, showing on the shelf at £67:doublesho


Scanned through as £18 :buffer::detailer:


----------



## happypostie

got 5 off them the other day , and with staff discount ( not mine ) was down to 14 pounds each :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## chris2110

Managed to get the last 2 from
Derby today, 1 hour and 30 round trip but worth it 

Thanks OP


----------



## Phil-1

Just seen this. I think a trip to B&Q in the morning


----------



## 32-BOY

Just been to my local store they did not have any  bad times as i could of done with one at this price


----------



## Phil-1

B&Q Oldham Manchester have only 3 left now


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Phil-1 said:


> B&Q Oldham Manchester have only 3 left now


Is this the one next to elk mill?? I might go after work and get one  if I'm not too late!


----------



## bradleymarky

Not even listed at my local.


----------



## dstill

18 left at Durham yesterday, travelled there, they made a mistake, they were all sold 3 days earlier!


----------



## Phil-1

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Is this the one next to elk mill?? I might go after work and get one  if I'm not too late!


It's the one next to the Premier Inn And Brewers Fayre "Clayton Manor"

I'm thinking of getting the remaining 3, but if your coming over I will leave one on the shelf for you


----------



## Megs Lad

Shame  my karcher is hd so this won't fit


----------



## Hazza197

Happy days just picked up the last one from the Pontypridd store!


----------



## tightlines

just phoned a local one to me they said the price was £67 i asked them to keep it for me i will do a price check when i get there, just need an adaptor to fit my nilfisk now if the price is right for the cleaner


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I've picked mine up from the Oldham store thanks to phill-1 for The heads up  I had mine out to one side so nobody would beat me too it haha! 
The last one too!


----------



## tightlines

Just been to pick mine up, just need to find the adaptor so I can use it on my nilfisk


----------



## JJ0063

tightlines said:


> Just been to pick mine up, just need to find the adaptor so I can use it on my nilfisk


Hadn't thought of that. Off I go to B&Q tomorrow then!


----------



## slineclean

What product are you going to use in this after you've used the 250ml sample bottles


----------



## footfistart

I'd imagine I will be using left over old snow foam, a dash of apc. Just not sure what to put as a protective agent? Maybe use a shampoo that has wax additives in it?


----------



## adlem

Neither of the stores by me stock it at all but said they could place a special order for it at the £18 price so we'll see if anything arrives in the next few days


----------



## Hondafan1

Just to update you all, the B&Q by me has 15 in stock at £18 each. I'm going tomorrow morning at 9am


----------



## simmysouth

Are these still available guys?

Have been looking round the b&q website but can't find them? Will pop down in be morning if needs be


----------



## Hondafan1

Yes, I checked at 8:20 this evening


----------



## suds

simmysouth said:


> Are these still available guys?
> 
> Have been looking round the b&q website but can't find them? Will pop down in be morning if needs be


Looks like a clearance line so I would visit your local store


----------



## Hondafan1

I phoned the B&Q in Speke because it's a larger store and he said they didn't have any then said that they did at £24 but they were the wrong ones. The one he was on about is a lance that is angled for doing wheel arches


----------



## Hondafan1

I thought they would have some and is 20 mins drive away.


----------



## cheechy

Bought 2 from Perth store this evening told they still have 4. For info bought one for my dad as well but as he's got a nilfisk / Lidl fitment will need n adapter.

If anyone finds a decent priced one which works can they paste it in here?


----------



## tightlines

cheechy said:


> Bought 2 from Perth store this evening told they still have 4. For info bought one for my dad as well but as he's got a nilfisk / Lidl fitment will need n adapter.
> 
> If anyone finds a decent priced one which works can they paste it in here?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure-...855?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f328b558f

i have the same problem, i seen this not sure if its the right one


----------



## adlem

cheechy said:


> Bought 2 from Perth store this evening told they still have 4. For info bought one for my dad as well but as he's got a nilfisk / Lidl fitment will need n adapter.
> 
> If anyone finds a decent priced one which works can they paste it in here?


Pretty decent looking adaptor on Amazon for £12.99 delivered


----------



## tightlines

adlem said:


> Pretty decent looking adaptor on Amazon for £12.99 delivered


do you have a link please


----------



## Hondafan1

OK, slept in so didn't get to B&Q at 9 but just phoned and they have 15 still in stock. Ordered mine over the phone so I can pick it up at midday. They couldn't see them on the shelf but they are looking in the over stock in the rear of the store. They think they will all be out back.
Anyone who wants to get the other ones, the Store is B&Qin St Helens, phone No 01744 454220. Good luck and buy responsibly so everyone has a chance. 

They are still £18


----------



## dstill

Hondafan1 said:


> OK, slept in so didn't get to B&Q at 9 but just phoned and they have 15 still in stock. Ordered mine over the phone so I can pick it up at midday. They couldn't see them on the shelf but they are looking in the over stock in the rear of the store. They think they will all be out back.
> Anyone who wants to get the other ones, the Store is B&Qin St Helens, phone No 01744 454220. Good luck and buy responsibly so everyone has a chance.
> 
> They are still £18


I was in one of the stores and they reserved me one to collect in another store down the road in Durham, got there 30 mins later and they said sorry but we sold them all 4 days ago and they cant guarantee that they will be there when you go for them, bit like Halfords but good luck with yours mate.


----------



## adlem

tightlines said:


> do you have a link please


Apologies it's £20 - Pressure Washer Karcher K-series Female to Nilfisk/Kew/Alto Conversion Adaptor:Amazon.co.ukIY & Tools

The cheaper one is nilfisk attachments to a Karcher not the way we'd need them


----------



## tightlines

i went with this one in the end
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure-...855?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f328b558f


----------



## Hondafan1

Just bought mine at B&Q in St Helens. They have 13 left and I'm the first person who has asked about them. Bargain


----------



## adlem

tightlines said:


> i went with this one in the end
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure-...855?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f328b558f


That's the same company as the Amazon one but a fair whack cheaper, thanks for that :thumb:


----------



## captaintomo

Got mine around February time for about 56 quid. Lucky buggers you lot!


----------



## Hondafan1

I have just returned back to B&Q to pick up one for my brother and I was told someone has just bought 11 saying he's from a car cleaning club and read on its website that there was 15 here. I asked the lad to recheck and he found the last one. I bought that for my brother so he's smiling now.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I went back to my local B&Q today and got the last 2


----------



## jackssc

Went into my local and they didnt have any in store and no others in the region had them either but the manager has ordered one for me and i will get a phone call when it is in store and i can collect  pretty happy with that


----------



## Duggy72

Picked up the last one from Slough just now. Thanks OP.


----------



## kentphil

Picked my one up from Gravesend, still have 10 in stock if someone needs one. Thanks OP


----------



## JJ0063

Just got 3 in Norwich. They had at least 3 more up 20ft above on the upper shelves & on the ground there was one with a split box laying on the floor behind the display PW's which looked like it'd fallen from the upper shelf!


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Got on of mine on eBay now haha see whether it does any good before I think about getting rid of the others


----------



## footfistart

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Got on of mine on eBay now haha see whether it does any good before I think about getting rid of the others


Shame it wasn't mine you brought I have one for sale on there. I would advertise to sell the other two I have on here but I have to pay or something?


----------



## tim.marcus

*Just pick one up*

Offer still on, Just picked one up in Belfast, looks like the last one in the store.


----------



## Maniac

None in my local store


----------



## suds

I might have a spare one- should know later this week if its available


----------



## RICH2508

Just went to b&q in Burton on Trent this morning to get some plants and found one in there, took to checkout and delighted came up as £18.

Just used it on our CMax, its four years old but only done 12,000 miles , having said that its the car we use rather than the others when its wet and for down country lanes. It wa easy to use and amazed how clean it looks undeneath now - you can see all the Red underseal now and the heat sheilds etc are gleaming.


----------



## ashers16

Anyone had any luck in northeast? Newcastle area?


----------



## suds

I can see this thread running for a few more days Big thanks to OP &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Tommy2Many

Heads up. 5 or 6 at the B&Q At Castleford just off junction 32 on m62. Just got mine today


----------



## Les Brock

Managed to find one at the Cheltenham B&Q came up as £18.00 looked like the shampoo had leaked as the box was stained,other half asked for some money off and got it for £12.00 :lol:


----------



## footfistart

I had one that leaked so I exchanged it  also the one that leaked was three years old but the wax was 2015. How strange.


----------



## salsheikh

gonna ring the Coventry store tomorrow to see if they have any...fingers crossed!

rang this morning and no stock :-(


----------



## Maniac

If anyone sees stock anywhere near Manchester/Stockport please let me know!


----------



## tightlines

got my adaptor this morning to fit it to my nilfisk,it was a bit tight getting it on the karcher end but fits a treat,also the nilfisk end the connecting bit to the two fittings is too short got around it by unscrewing it and putting it in the nilfisk gun with pliers then screwing it back on,not a big deal for the amount of times it will be used a year


----------



## 32-BOY

Just been to bristol extra store non left either


----------



## sonny

Ill check in Guildford and Farnborough tomorrow, dont mind sending for the postage cost.


----------



## salsheikh

sonny said:


> Ill check in Guildford and Farnborough tomorrow, dont mind sending for the postage cost.


Thats very nice of you mate


----------



## dhali

Farnborough hasnt got any .I went yesterday.


----------



## Kimo

See that's the thing that ****es me off

A great bargain and all you see is all these people who buy them just to stick them on eBay for a quick buck, loads of them

Shame they don't leave it on the shelf for those who will actually use it


----------



## salsheikh

I got one from bradford. ..bro in law picked one up for me. None available in the midlands


----------



## dhali

If you look on hotukdeals people have been buying them in bulk. A comment on there says some guy brought 15 . Theres one on ebay BN £30.00 if anyones interested.


----------



## Kimo

dhali said:


> If you look on hotukdeals people have been buying them in bulk. A comment on there says some guy brought 15 . Theres one on ebay BN £30.00 if anyones interested.


Yeah, another site that ****es me off tbh

'Bargain here' ... Then go and clear the shelves just to make a couple of quid

Share the love at least


----------



## Zolasbackheel

I popped down the local one this week and the staff said somebody beat me by an hour. He bought the last 5. TBH dont think I would use much but at £18 would have taken it.


----------



## slineclean

Ive managed to get a couple and knowing we wouldn't of known about this if wasn't for a fellow DW member. Il be doing the right thing for fellow DW members and selling them for £18 just to get my monies back.


----------



## acake

Kimo said:


> Yeah, another site that ****es me off tbh
> 
> 'Bargain here' ... Then go and clear the shelves just to make a couple of quid
> 
> Share the love at least


yes it dose suck 
But you can get a new one with full garantie and free delivery from alexshanks for £47.98. so if you get one from ebay etc for lower be careful of the inflated delivery costs good luck.


----------



## N16k_W

I got the last one in my local B&Q. Like some have said I'm not sure how often I'll use it but it but it was a bargain


----------



## Maniac

If anyone is selling them on please let me know.


----------



## NornIron

I picked one up today... as others have said I don't think I'll use it much, but shame not to @ £18!

For any other Northern Ireland guys... there were 3 left in Lisburn this morning, and stock showing in Coleraine and Stroke City :thumb:


----------



## justinio

Just been and picked one up from the Crawley branch. There's still 6 on the shelf if anyones local and wants to get one. Don't be an **** and go buy them all though...


----------



## larnaca1

Just been down to the Ilford branch and picked one up. Still 6 left on a very dusty shelf.


----------



## AndyMoody

I picked up the last one in the MK store this evening, was on the shelf marked £67. Took it to the checkout and scanned @ £18, cashier said that can't be right, I said it is as on the internet, OK then £18 please


----------



## robwils

ashers16 said:


> Anyone had any luck in northeast? Newcastle area?


Visited my three local stores, Stockton, Middlesbrough and finally got last one at Darlington, so don't waste your time coming down here from Newcastle 
Rob


----------



## Hayesy4791

robwils said:


> Visited my three local stores, Stockton, Middlesbrough and finally got last one at Darlington, so don't waste your time coming down here from Newcastle
> Rob


I was just going to go to Middlesbrough one today! Bugga! Then was going to try Stockton Bugga!


----------



## Hondafan1

Heads up for anyone in Widnes, they had 2 last week and I just saw a lad getting a refund for 4 unopened ones so the B&Q should have at least 4 left


----------



## robwils

Hayesy4791 said:


> I was just going to go to Middlesbrough one today! Bugga! Then was going to try Stockton Bugga!


Hartlepool ?


----------



## suds

Sorry my spare one went this weekend- realised I owed a favour to someone so surprise gift time


----------



## Cleanguy

I've been stopping off at all the B&Q stores as I travel around though work these pasted few days hoping to find one.
Today at last GOT ONE 

Clacton store still have at least 4 left high up on a shelf above the power washers.

Still at £18.00


----------



## adamleerusse

Has anyone actually used it and managed to get it underneath their car? That thing looks really high :-/


----------



## shine247

adamleerusse said:


> Has anyone actually used it and managed to get it underneath their car? That thing looks really high :-/


I have one, I have to either put blocks under the wheels or park with one side on the kerb. You have to be pretty low though.

I prefer my under body lance set up. In my experience, the Karcher only cleans down facing surfaces but for £18 I would buy again.

There was one in Clifton York branch last week, may still be there but call first if in the area. It was a bit isolated and had £79.99 on it.


----------



## Mrorange2

Just been to my local ones and sold out called the other ones and also sold out gutted.


----------



## suds

adamleerusse said:


> Has anyone actually used it and managed to get it underneath their car? That thing looks really high :-/


Adjustable height - no problems mate


----------



## salsheikh

suds said:


> Adjustable height - no problems mate


Pimp my ride hydraulics or airbags?


----------



## suds

:driver:


salsheikh said:


> Pimp my ride hydraulics or airbags?


:driver:


----------



## asiangunner

Can you get adapters for them to fit on to a kranzle or a parkside washer?
I'm going to try charlton and belvedere tomorrow


----------



## kabs

asiangunner said:


> Can you get adapters for them to fit on to a kranzle or a parkside washer?
> I'm going to try charlton and belvedere tomorrow


Assuming your parkside is lavor

£15 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure-...038?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item417e458b0e

£11 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/1310...1=ICEP3.0.0-L&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108&ff19=0

Pretty expensive for an adapter.


----------



## asiangunner

Perfect, thanks mate. If my locals have the kit I'll get one


----------



## kentphil

asiangunner said:


> Can you get adapters for them to fit on to a kranzle or a parkside washer?
> I'm going to try charlton and belvedere tomorrow


Gravesend had 10 just over a week ago, could be worth a ring.


----------



## asiangunner

Cheers phil will do


----------



## Rundie

asiangunner said:


> Can you get adapters for them to fit on to a kranzle or a parkside washer?
> I'm going to try charlton and belvedere tomorrow


I was thinking of one for my Karcher HD but even if you can get an adaptor the pressure would probably blow it to pieces


----------



## suds

Rundie said:


> I was thinking of one for my Karcher HD but even if you can get an adaptor the pressure would probably blow it to pieces


Check online - the cleaner comes with 3 different different sets of nozzles to suit washer models. I'll look at my instruction book tomorrow if you are interested


----------



## mally

Anyone got a spare one? My 2 locals don't have any left.


----------



## Rundie

suds said:


> Check online - the cleaner comes with 3 different different sets of nozzles to suit washer models. I'll look at my instruction book tomorrow if you are interested


Cheers but on second thoughts I've got an underbody lance that's pretty good and although these are tempting my garage is full of car and gadgets already :thumb:


----------



## s70rjw

The B&Q at Hull Re York have 2 left if anyone nearby wants one


----------



## pajd

Went to my local B&Q. Ask the lady if she could check the stock for me. Great they have 1 left. She goes to look for it and cant find it. :wall:


----------



## Guest

Got one from my local store in Carlisle, A********


----------



## lobotomy

golftdi said:


> Went to my local B&Q. Ask the lady if she could check the stock for me. Great they have 1 left. She goes to look for it and cant find it. :wall:


If it's anything like Halfords that could mean it's on display or an open box (return etc). I've had this a few times with stuff I've bought before. Means you can ask for a wee discount for it being an open box haha!

Might have to pop in to see if my local has any left...


----------



## jackssc

Paid instore for one cause they said they would order one in for me cause my local didnt stock it and neither did any store in the region.

2 weeks later i get a call saying that they dont stock it at my local and neither does any storw in the region and therefore it would have to be a refund....

Kinda p*ssed to be honest


----------



## Rage07

I managed to get one tonight yah. 1 left in gillingham


----------



## Starfox

Question - what are people going to use in this for the shampoo/cleaner and sealant whenever they have used up their samples?


----------



## footfistart

Well I'll be using for cleaner either snow foam or a pre wash. And to finish well I'm not sure. maybe something similar to what the people use at scratch and shine. 

I have used mine and I was very suprised how much muck came off  and its good fun. the dog kept chasing the spray


----------



## Kev_mk3

so gutted missed out on these


----------



## salsheikh

Kev_mk3 said:


> so gutted missed out on these


Ive heard that these may be available in bnq again as they are having there yearly large sale on sunday 2nd aug...was supposed to be 3rd aug
Info from thread on hotukdeals


----------

